# Became an EA tonight



## Eric Caprio (Nov 26, 2018)

Earlier today I went through the entered apprentice degree. It was a very interesting and special experience. It is an experience I won’t ever forget.


----------



## JanneProeliator (Nov 27, 2018)

Congrats brother.


----------



## dfreybur (Nov 27, 2018)

Welcome to the family once adopted Brother.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Nov 27, 2018)

Congratulations Brother!


----------



## Mike Martin (Nov 27, 2018)

Don’t forget to chuck your Lodge affilliation in your sig file


----------



## Matt L (Nov 27, 2018)

Congratulations Brother!!!  Get started on your lecture asap and go see other EA degree's if  you can.


----------



## Bloke (Nov 28, 2018)

Congratulations *Brother *!


----------



## Anticlock warrior (Nov 30, 2018)

Congratulations Brothers!
Looking forward to get into too


----------



## ViR (Dec 1, 2018)

Welcome to the North Brother!


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Keith C (Dec 5, 2018)

ViR said:


> Welcome to the North Brother!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app



I think you meant North East.  The North is generally considered a place of darkness.


----------



## ViR (Dec 5, 2018)

I stand corrected on my shortening. 
Thanks Brother.


Sent from my iPad using My Freemasonry mobile app


----------



## Bloke (Dec 7, 2018)

Keith C said:


> ... The North is generally considered a place of darkness.



That's why our Secretaries sit there


----------



## Keith C (Dec 7, 2018)

Bloke said:


> That's why our Secretaries sit there



That there is funny...I don't care who you are!


----------



## Brother JC (Dec 7, 2018)

Bloke said:


> That's why our Secretaries sit there



You Aussies with your bizarre variations...


----------

